# Mill riser table.



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a CNC converted Grizzly G0704. It only has 6.5” x 18” of travel so it’s hard to have any usable space left over on the table once the vise is mounted. I have a few products that I route from G10 fiberglass or aircraft plywood. I used to bolt a sheet of MDF to my mill’s table to use as a spoil board but I quickly tired of having to remove the vise and then putting it back on and realigning it every time. 

I came up with this riser table design a few years ago. It has a cross member that clamps in the vise and is repeatable. I made the first one from 3/4” MDF but it was destroyed in an accident earlier this year. I decided to make V2 from 5/8” aluminum plate. I drilled and tapped a series of holes so I can clamp materials directly to the table. I also made a few spoil boards from 1/2” MDF so I can route parts out of a sheet without damaging the table.


----------



## Turner (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good! How does it measure on the Z axis??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 23, 2019)

The table top is 5” off the machine table and 1.22” above the vise jaws. 

I still have enough Z left to mount a drill chuck with a stub length drill.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 23, 2019)

I had a G0704 for a few years. Eventually sold it. The limited Z-Travel was the #1 frustration with it.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 23, 2019)

Most of the parts I make are 1" tall or less. Occasionally I take on something in the 1-2"range. So far I've been happy with the Z travel. The limited Y travel annoys me on a regular basis though. 

I keep thinking that an upgrade to something with 30X x 16y x 20z with a tool changer and flood cooling is in my future, but that's a ways off for now.



Boswell said:


> I had a G0704 for a few years. Eventually sold it. The limited Z-Travel was the #1 frustration with it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 23, 2019)

Using collets for mounting drills, reams, etc. will buy you an extra few inches of travel.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good Chris. . 
I made one similar for my Tormach. It works great for light duty full circumference profiling work.


----------

